# Omega 6b/159 5011/56



## Melb (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for some guidance really, we have found an Omega A.B 6b/159 whilst clearing my father in laws house, it's also marked 5011/56 and has a serial number on the inside on the mechanism and says 16 jewel, Swiss and Omega, how do I find out more about it?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

You can easily date it from the serial no , some pictures would also help


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Worth a look here. https://omegaforums.net/threads/omega-6b-159-royal-air-force-raf-military-watch.29589/*

*and here http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?69244-Omega-A-M-6B-159-3775-56*

*Pointing towärds RAF 1956 with possibly earlier movement (serial numbers on inside) .*

*Be great to see some pictures .. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Melb (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you both, yes I think I will have to join the gallery membership as we have several other more modern watches too, we really have no clue where this watch came from so definitely need to research it further


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

If you have more vintage watches you definitely need some more research so that you can identify the watches and don't forget to share pictures of the watches so that we can also know about the watches as well.


----------

